# half way back to ice



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

ok we are almost half way back to ice, carl, start dancing


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!! 

We were catching gills yesterday as fast as we were at Presque Isle last year. It was a ball. Hopefully, we'll get a better freeze this year. I hope before Christmas!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

all i can say right now is i hope its a DRY and cold winter. That snow really screwed things up as far as im concerned and those dang warm spells really tarnished/temporarily ruined the season. Im looking forward to this upcoming year because i dont have to spend a penny on anything, except bait and line and i would love to have an underwater camera.  

i reiterate..... DRY DRY DRY DRY and cold winter....

nice to see some activity in my favorite forum.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

all the many, many HUGE fish caught this day were released.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Is that a HEATER???? What's up with THAT??? LOL!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

lol bucket sitter  thats just there to keep the eyes from icing up!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey hardwater I love ice fishing as much as anyone but lets not rush it to much, I still need the fall for my deer season then we can get all the ice we need.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I had lunch with a fellow hardwater fan last week and we both said the same thing....we are halfway there. I have kept this to myself, when its the 1st week in June and we are finally getting some good weather most people look at you funny or with outright hostility when you start talking about ice.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah baby!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> or with outright hostility


lol  

when the ice comes, it comes. 

and ill be ready.  

just hopin for a dry winter for a change, i hate snow.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys know I had a blast ice fishing last year, but come on now, summer isn't even here yet and I haven't really got into fishing yet.  at least let me have some warm weather fun before I dig out my winter gear again.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

1/2 way there 
started searchin for some deals on a new clam for this season today hopefully some preseason deals will still be out there 
wont be long now  
geowol


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang, I haven't even run my A/C in the house yet...maybe you guys ought to move closer to the Artic Circle ??  
You don't like soft water ?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

hey geowol, gander mountain had to jump through some hoops to get me a trap pro (which i love by the way)

better to let them know what you want early so you can get set up with what you need.

good thing i let them know what i wanted early last year, i had mine in november i think. if i would have waited much longer i wouldnt have been able to get one.

for some reason, although they are listed as the clam/trap dealer, they did not carry a few of each model, but did have about 10 each of maybe half the line-up.

trap pro was not one of them, they had to get one from one of their minnesota stores or something.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Hardwater
I missed out on a sale at Thorne Bros. http://thornebros.com/ 
They had their pro on clearance thought I would wait and missed out
going to start stocking up now on those rattlin spoons for the slob perch on
the isle
ice on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
geowol


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Man it sounds like you guys have a blast up there. I didnt make it up last year but going to get up there for sure next winter! Hey George we'll get together and maybe ride up together and share the costs?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys are nutz!!!! summer all year this year!!!..LOL


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Twister
We can do that for sure
I'm already counting the days
6 months and a 4 hour drive


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds good George. I know my dad is wanting to get up there also, we are going to try to do a weekend trip so I'll keep in touch with ya.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

geowol, is the clearance sale over? i dont see any clearance stuff offhand.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

i could go for some ice fishing right about now.

p.s. DaleM your more than welcome to watch the camera again while smackin the gills.

flash----------------------out


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Hardwater
The sale is over I guess but I keep checking on and off its a pretty good place to buy stuff I got my Vex from them
geowol


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ok, thank you. i noticed that all the electronics prices are the same as last year. at least they arent going up.


----------

